# Red snapper eating lionfish in Pensacola



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Footage from 1-6-12. Killed 8 lionfish on this small piece of scrap metal in 100 feet of water out of the Pensacola pass. :thumbdown: I think we killed 13 on the day and were able to catch one live for the UWF biology department. We had to cut them to get them off of the spear and slowly the red snapper turned their sights on the dead lionfish. Sorry the video isn't the best quality, the wide angle of the gopro means you have to get really close to your subjects without scaring them away. It helps to watch it in 720p. Enjoy!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

So why aren't they as dangerous dead as alive?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

to bad the snapper wont eat them alive, or figure out how to kill them. neat video


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They still are fairly new to this ecosystem. Give it time and one of the species will probably figure out how to kill them and eat them.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

MrFish said:


> They still are fairly new to this ecosystem. Give it time and one of the species will probably figure out how to kill them and eat them.


Judging from that video one of the species has figured out how to kill them. 13 in one day is pretty efficient. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

osborne311 said:


> Judging from that video one of the species has figured out how to kill them. 13 in one day is pretty efficient. :thumbsup:


13 in a day isn't putting a dent in them, but I have heard that they are supposed to taste good. I just haven't heard of a way to catch them other than spear. You would think that someone might, every now and then, pick one up on the rod and reel.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

It is a predator so should taste ok. Do not know that much about them at all and before moving here had no idea they were putting together the numbers they seem to be enjoying. Strictly introduced through the hobby trade or ?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BillMe's question got me to wondering and researched on the web. Interesting find. They are training fish to eat them in the carribbeain. Mainly grouper and sharks. I'm posting from phone or would post a link. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from Grand Cayman... the dive master was talking how several species are now eating the little #($%ers... they are still a problem, but some what better.

any chance of a "bounty" where 5-10 lionfish on the grill will get you a coupon for another species (redfish/red snapper)?

maybe the dive shops can be a "official" cash in dealer


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sailorboy said:


> maybe the dive shops can be a "official" cash in dealer


Divepros gives you $2 per lionfish turned in($2 off a purchase).
I think I'll freeze them until I get about 300, by that time I'll be ready for a new regulator anyways.


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

My buddy in the Keys claims they taste Great. He says he would trade any fish he shoots for a half a dozen lion fish. He carries a pair of kitchen shears with him, and clips the spines while they are still on the shaft. then puts them in a mesh bag.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> Divepros gives you $2 per lionfish turned in($2 off a purchase).
> I think I'll freeze them until I get about 300, by that time I'll be ready for a new regulator anyways.


That is pretty cool! Too bad they're a pain in the @$$ to carry around with you when you're diving. I wish they had that service in the Bahamas, I'm pretty sure our group was approaching triple digits by the end of our trip. It seems that humans do have an impact on the lionfish population in the more popular diving areas, but they are like a blanket on the reef after 130 feet :thumbdown: Lets hope that they environment isn't as suitable here in pensacola.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> My buddy in the Keys claims they taste Great. He says he would trade any fish he shoots for a half a dozen lion fish.


I've eaten a few of them, they're very tender and flaky and very mild. They don't taste the least bit "fishy", but I prefered the taste of hogfish when we had them back to back.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

We killed 10 on one private spot we were diving on. They're becoming a nuisance. I wish the hog fish would have moved up here instead of these little critters


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

does the biology department at UWF pay you for the lionfish?


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice video, Thanks for sharing. I know what a lionfish is but just for my knowledge I was wondering why are people killing them and why do places give people money for them.Just wondering, I dont know a lot about them.
Thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yakmaster said:


> Nice video, Thanks for sharing. I know what a lionfish is but just for my knowledge I was wondering why are people killing them and why do places give people money for them.Just wondering, I dont know a lot about them.
> Thanks


 In short, They eat everything on the reef and breed like crazy, 1.3 million eggs per year, per fish.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is more.

this was in 2010.
Wildlife officials fear the beautiful yet venomous fish could be rapidly spreading and its population could explode.
Environmental administrator Jon Dodrill says the biggest concern is the lionfish will destroy recreational and commercial fish populations. If they show up closer to shore, inexperienced divers could run into one.
There are no major predators or diseases to control their population.


more.
http://www.outdooralabama.com/outdoor-alabama/Lionfish.pdf


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I've been stung in the Pacific and in my aquarium by them. It's like a bad bee sting or a wood scorpion IMHO... they are pretty nasy suckers and will TRY to zap you if you aren't paying attention.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

"any chance of a "bounty" where 5-10 lionfish on the grill will get you a coupon for another species (redfish/red snapper)? maybe the dive shops can be a "official" cash in dealer "

Here's an idea I floated before on the forum. What do you think? Any chance the FWC folks would entertain the thought?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/lionfish-modest-proposal-98683/


BT


----------



## Bamagadbird (Mar 28, 2011)

I have to say BT, I read the forum mostly, but this is worth commenting on. Absolutely brilliant idea. I think I'll keep practicing the "Lion Fish Sting" until it counts!!:thumbup:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Thanx for posting that. Maybe the snappers will figure out they're tasty, and a way to eat them even alive!

Shot you a pm with my number if you ever got room for a diver, and as soon as we get our port motor 100% operational (got the starboard one diagnosed and fixed since our overnighter waiting on a tow 20 miles out couple weeks ago) will be good to have another diver on the list who is available to go and doesn't mind diving in the winter


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And how did you get the video inserted in your post instead of just a link?


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Coolbluestreak, thanks for the information, I didnt know all of that about the lionfish. Thanks a lot. Take care


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> how did you get the video inserted in your post instead of just a link?


I use Youtube as opposed to vimeo so it embeds with a preview of the video. 

I'm always in for a spearing trip no matter the water temps, and like I said, i'm still stuck at 99 logged dives and itching to get into the triple digits!!


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

Great video, thanks for posting it. I bet the snapper will be smart enough soon and will figure a way out to kill'em. If not then the grouper.
Seems like they're comin in lretty shallow too, i thought they were only far out deep.


----------

